# Pls help i.d. this classic bike its a peugeot but i dont know what model and year.. t



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Low-end, with welded high-tensile 'gaspipe' steel, chicken levers, and stamped dropouts. Probably late 1970's to early 1980's, and likely weighs a ton. Worth about $50 if it doesn't need work....


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

try to find two-digit date codes on the back of the components. then use the vintage trek site to determine when they were manufactured. normally, this will give you a ballpark year(s) for the bike.

there used to be a great website with american peugeot catalogues, cyclespeugeot, but i think it's down.

carbolite 103 is sorta heavy, but i would not consider it "gaspipe."

i just built up an '84 ph10l with c103, and it's a pretty nice lower mid-level bike with all aluminum components i will list for $300 as it's fully overhauled.

the low level bikes (like a schwinn continental) in a big metro area can fetch $100, and yours is nicer than that. with a little work (like new bar tape) and some great marketing, you can do better. i would replace the brake levers and pedals at the minimum. wait 'til spring to sell.


----------



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

This is under the bike

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

i will guess the model is a p8 from around '84.

you can do some research on date codes and online to nail that down.


----------



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

Whats the website sir sorry just newbie tried to google it nothin is coming up

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

search "peugeot p8."

read a lot and examine pics of bikes like yours.

here's the date code site: Date of Manufacture of Bicycle Components can be used to date a bike: component dating


----------



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you il check

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks its 1986 .. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

blackfrancois said:


> try to find two-digit date codes on the back of the components. then use the vintage trek site to determine when they were manufactured. normally, this will give you a ballpark year(s) for the bike.


I doubt that a classic Trek site will be much use for a Peugeot.




> carbolite 103 is sorta heavy, but i would not consider it "gaspipe."


Straight gauge, low-end steel, welded, and probably seamless...sure sounds like gas pipe to me, albiet 'better quality' gas pipe. I did my college internship at the local gas utility, so I should know (although today, most gas pipe is plastic).



> i just built up an '84 ph10l with c103, and it's a pretty nice lower mid-level bike with all aluminum components i will list for $300 as it's fully overhauled.


There is a WORLD if difference and value between 'UO-8' Pugs and 'P-10' Pugs. I used to own one. I know.




> the low level bikes (like a schwinn continental) in a big metro area can fetch $100, and yours is nicer than that. with a little work (like new bar tape) and some great marketing, you can do better. i would replace the brake levers and pedals at the minimum. wait 'til spring to sell.


With the amount of rust I see on that bike, I'd stick with my $50 valuation. That's about what the Salvation Army would sell it for...


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I doubt that a classic Trek site will be much use for a Peugeot.


it's of use to anyone trying to date his vintage bike using the component date codes and the site's xref tables.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

op, you can find peugeot brochures here:

Peugeot Brochures - USA

here is the '82 p8 page:










it has that checkered decal on the top tube.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

links_99_usa said:


> its 1986


the '86 catalog shows different decals and hle tubing.


----------



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh.. thanks so its 84

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

i edited my post based on the decals. looks like '82, but you will want to xref your components to those in the catalog to nail it down.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

The checkered decal was used on many Pugs, both high and low. Makes determining model by decals nearly impossible. Tubing says more.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

My best guess is that it is a P8 size 50cm from 1982. I think Carbolite 103 was Peugeot's version of 1030 carbon steel; straight gauge and seamed. The better bikes in the '80s were made with Reynolds 531 or Super Vitus 980 double butted tubing.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

If I remember correctly (questionable). 

Carbolite 103 specific to Peugeot only.
Carbolite103 was an early thru mid-80s tubing which gave way to HLE, after which Peugeot mostly moved to Reynolds branded on steel models. Reynolds supplied Peugeot a lot of tubes to metric specs.
I believe the 1020 equivalence is accurate.
It was a tubing that allowed for mechanized welding to automate the factory floor.

I rode a 1984 PH10LE that was quite light for a 58/59cm frame. My primary comparison from the time was my tourer = 1984 Centurion ProTour from Tange Champion #2. The Peugeot had typically French 'stable at everything, excels at nothing' sport geometry.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

No Time Toulouse said:


> The checkered decal was used on many Pugs.


we're talking about year. we already know the model. 

so using decals is the way to go.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

SantaCruz said:


> I rode a 1984 PH10LE...


do you know what the 'e' represented in terms of difference between it and the ph10l?


----------



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

BB can be upgrade to english? What size? Thank you

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

If it has a French bottom bracket, that has 35x1 threads, both side RH threading. English threading pitch Ø is 1.375x24, LH on the dive side. Cutting English threads over metric French threads will cause a f*cking mess, ruining the shell. If you wanted to "upgrade" to an English BB, you can take it to a framebuilder, and spend about $300-$350 total. Makes no sense on a $50 beater bike...


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

links_99_usa said:


> BB can be upgrade to english?


what's wrong with the current bb? just clean it up, repack it, and use it.

you can go threadless if the current bb is unusable. velo orange sells them ($70). check ebay as well ($20 - $70).

for a bike of this level, you will want to keep expenses as low as possible.


----------



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

I want to use different crank pedal not sure which one to look

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

The PH10L had Carbolite 103 frame and fork. The PH10LE had the HLE frame with a Carbolite fork. I always thought the LE model came out in 1985.


----------



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

Is this the right size? Thanks pls bear with me idk about bikes.. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

links_99_usa said:


> I want to use different crank pedal


which of these two components do you want to change, the crankset, the pedals, or both?

pedals on french bikes may have french threading or english (standard) threading. by '82, it should be english, allowing you to replace the cheap pedals with any good quality (and inexpensive) japanese model (like kkt or mks).

if the pedal axles read 'd' and 'g,' they're french threading (usually). if they read 'l' and 'r,' they're standard.

remember that the left pedal is reverse threaded. the only other reverse threaded thing on the bike is likely the fixed cup of the bottom bracket. 

i could be wrong, but i doubt the fixed cup of the bb is right hand threaded (ie: french threaded). by '82, peugeot bb's are either swiss or standard, making the fixed cup tighten to the left like the left pedal.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

links_99_usa said:


> is this the right size? Thanks pls bear with me idk about bikes...


why do you feel you need a new bb?

why do you think the bb fixed cup is right hand threaded?


----------



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

Il make it an urban fixie change everything.. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Dude....

A question before you start to splash the cash: do you have the tools to either remove the crank or install a new bottom bracket? Because, based on your questions, I presume that the answer is a solid "no." A pocket knife and a pair of pliers ain't gonna get it done. 

IMHO, the true Peugeot-based "urban" single speed would keep the cranks and both chain rings and the freewheel out back. If the French-sourced parts are good enough for Albert Camus and Jean-Paul Sartre then they are good enough for you. 

Then toss the derailleurs and shifters, and cut the chain to fit the appropriate big/little combo. Flip the handlebars "DUI Style." It will make it easier to carry a bottle of vin rouge, a baguette, and cigarettes. Voila! Instant Urban Single Speed. 

Light up your post-wrenching session Gaulois in celebration of a job well done. Existential Despair and Irony Extra.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Ca plane pour moi!


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

links_99_usa said:


> I want to use different crank pedal not sure which one to look
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Oh, give it up.....


----------



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for your patience.. God bless you

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Ca plane pour moi!


Yes, it is the perfect bike for Plastic Bertrand.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

links_99_usa said:


> Thanks for your patience.. God bless you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


My patience left about 10 posts back.....


----------



## links_99_usa (Dec 9, 2016)

Cool thanks... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Tachycardic said:


> My best guess is that it is a P8 size 50cm from 1982. I think Carbolite 103 was Peugeot's version of 1030 carbon steel; straight gauge and seamed. The better bikes in the '80s were made with Reynolds 531 or Super Vitus 980 double butted tubing.


There's no way that a bicycle built with straight gauge seamed tubing should be considered a classic. Just an old bike.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Yes, it is the perfect bike for Plastic Bertrand.


Thanks. I could never quite get most of his "joual" lyrics, except for being "the king of the divan".


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Tachycardic said:


> The PH10L had Carbolite 103 frame and fork. The PH10LE had the HLE frame with a Carbolite fork. I always thought the LE model came out in 1985.


Here is a bike i owned and had identified as a '84 PH10LE - from the sticker. Sorry for lack of detailed pics. All original, including bar tape, not tires. Carbolite103 frame, not sure 100% on fork - internal brake cable routing. mMetric skinny tubing, IIRC.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

SantaCruz said:


> View attachment 317433
> View attachment 317434
> View attachment 317435
> 
> ...


Hinault was riding for Peugeot at the time. Hence his name on the saddle, a Selle Italia Turbo S. We snobs got a good laugh out of that. He rode a top of the line Reynolds 531 or Columbus SL frame fully equipped with Campy Super Record, probably. Above bike was for us mortal recreational types.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

SantaCruz said:


> View attachment 317433
> View attachment 317434
> View attachment 317435
> 
> ...


Well, I stand corrected I guess. Would love to see that sticker though.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

finally finished this little french lugless weirdness.









'84 ph10l


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

blackfrancois said:


> finally finished this little french lugless weirdness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice all cleaned up.

I have a soft spot for old peugeots.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

paredown said:


> Looks nice all cleaned up.


different poster; different bike. but thanks.

the helicomatic hub (my first) is pretty weird. you're locked in to using only a helicomatic freewheel and the rear hub bearings are tiny.

motobécane never got so weird. but i do like the nicer, higher-end peugeots.


----------



## dihummer (Nov 10, 2011)

links_99_usa said:


>


The frame number can be used to determine when the frame was manufactured.

Y211 ..... . The 2=1982, 11=November.

The bicycle is probably a 1983 model year, P8.


----------

